# Need Source For Ready-Made H-Pipe



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

I have decided I want an H-pipe on my '05 M6 (stock manifolds, magnflow mufflers). I have found kits, but I would like to get ready made one to replace the resonator. This mean with flared ends so I can assemble it then drive to a muffler shop to have it welded. I have seen the X-pipe in this ready form but no H-pipes. If there is not one, I will have the shop make one, or buy the X-pipe.:confused


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

h pipe 2005 gto - Yahoo! Search Results

First result is what your looking for. It is where I bought mine from also.


----------



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

*H-Pipe From Wretched Motors*

I followed Palamar's suggestion. Found the h-pipe at Wretched Motors for $99.99 plus $10 shipping. A little expensive but it has the bolt-up flanges on the up stream end and flared 2.5inch pipe on the down stream end. So when it comes, I only have to unbolt the stock resonator, mark and cut the two exhaust pipes out of the resonator, slide on the new h-pipe, install the clamps, bolt it back and and start the engine. Can't wait to hear the sound and feel the slight increase in torque and hp. Thanks again to Palaarty:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

No problem. Enjoy. I had an exhaust shop do mine. As far as HP and all, I didn't notice it, but the sound change was very dramatic. Very muscley


----------



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

*H-pipe is on back order at Wretched Motorsports*

I got a call a few days after I placed my order. Was told that H-pipe is our of stock and on back order - it will take 3 to 4 weeks. I notice now Wretched has deleted the item from their online catalogue as "not available". I hope they produce the part as they already took my $. This is a test. :confused


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

They are a good shop. Bad luck but that has happened with alot of venders online.


----------



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

*Still Waiting for Wretched Motor Sports H-pipe*

I placed my order with Rob on 03Sept2009. He told me it was on back order and would take 3-4 weeks. Well, here I am and still no H-pipe. Rob and I have talked by phone and email several times, but the progress is sloooowwwww. I have heard from others that Wretched is reliable, but eleven weeks is long. I live on the opposite side of the continent so going there is not a choice. Does anyone have any ideas on what to do but wait??? :confused


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like some bad luck. If I waited that long, I would just ask for a refund. I'm sure they will have no issue with it.


----------



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

*Got the H-pipe, Now Installed*

The H-pipe came from Wretched MotorSports on 07Dec - that 3 months after I placed my order. Was given a gift certificate for my wait - makes it all worthwhile. Had muffler shop install it - cost $30. It sounds GREAT! It is just a little noisier than the resonator. I have Magnaflow mufflers and the combo sounds fine. Maybe a little quieter at some rpms, but a little louder at idle and high rpm. I do notice a little more noise at 2000rpm on the freeway - the dull roar type. I am happy. Thanks to all those who gave advice.


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

Looking for the same thing. Noticed that Wretched MS got rid of it too, which is a shame. I'd rather have the H-pipe than a X-pipe, not to sound rude but I want an exhaust that will wake up my room mate every morning. I'm planning on doing this, glasspacking later on. Any more help?! Thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Nightmare2003 said:


> Looking for the same thing. Noticed that Wretched MS got rid of it too, which is a shame. I'd rather have the H-pipe than a X-pipe, not to sound rude but I want an exhaust that will wake up my room mate every morning. I'm planning on doing this, glasspacking later on. Any more help?! Thanks!


I don't think an Hpipe or Xpipe is really any louder then the other... it is just a different tone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

I may do another batch of these if people are looking for them.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Rob -- are you doing the H-pipes again?


----------

